# London Based counsellor required....



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All

I have a lot of stuff going on in my life and I am beginning to tie myself in knots trying to decide which route to take.  I think spending some time with a counsellor will help me make some decisions or at least begin to move forward and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good counsellor to help me out.  A fertility counsellor would be ideal since I do need to decide if I should carry on with donor eggs or move to adoption but I do have other general issues to deal with so a counsellor who is used to dealing with general relationship and life issues would be great.

I am based in East London so would be happy to go to anywhere in London or perhaps south Herts or West Essex.

Thanks for your help

Sima x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Sima, I'm sorry I cannot help with a recommendation but am sure someone will be along shortly but just wanted to send you some hugs     

You have been through so much and are so lovely and deserve for things to start working out. Am rooting for you and hoping that you get your much deserved baby sooner rather than later.

Coco xxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Just wanted to second what Coco says Sima 

I'm afraid I can't help you with a counsellor recommendation either. You could try contacting the British Association for Counselling and Psychotherapy (www.bacp.co.uk) and/or the British Infertility Counselling Association (www.bica.net). They should be able to give you information on accredited counsellors in your area.

Some1

xx

/links


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I saw someone who was recommended by my clinic, Jenny Clifford, she is based in Belsize park, 

I found her helpful and v knowledgeable about IVF issues, 

If you want more details pm me and I'll hunt them out, 

Livity x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Some1 and Coco

Thanks for your words of comfort.  This is a long, slow journey and life likes to throw the odd curve ball along the way.  I guess the thing which keeps me going is knowing that I will get there one way or the other in the end.  It is also nice hearing about everyone elses success stories and I can't wait for the next main meet when I get to meet all the new little ones who have joined the group.

Livity - I'll send you a pm.  

Sima


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sima I'll pm you my ladies number she is Carol Wilson she was recommended to me by ARGC, she is based in Highgate North London if she is any good, I used to go on the evening to her. Zita West clinic also have counsellors as they are the other place that they recommended.

I am so sorry that you are going through a tough time,


----------

